# various kinds of little "caps"



## akana

I couldn't find the following types of "caps" in my dictionary. Could someone help me out?

lens cap (for a camera)
a cap for a pen or marker
a bottle cap for soda or beer

Kiitoksia!


----------



## kirahvi

akana said:


> I couldn't find the following types of "caps" in my dictionary. Could someone help me out?
> 
> lens cap (for a camera) = linssinsuojus
> a cap for a pen or marker = (tussin-)korkki
> a bottle cap for soda or beer = (pullon-)korkki
> 
> Kiitoksia!


----------



## hui

lens cap (for a camera) = _linssinsuojus_
a cap for a pen or marker = _tuppi (?)_
a bottle cap for soda or beer = _korkki
_crown cork = _kruunukorkki_
screw cap= _kierrekorkki_ 
"sports cap" = _juomakorkki (?)_​


----------



## kirahvi

hui said:


> a cap for a pen or marker = _tuppi (?)
> _"sports cap" = _juomakorkki (?)_



I only use _tuppi_ when I talk about knives. _Tuppi_ is the case where they're kept when they aren't used. Although it'd make sense that you use the same word for markers, too, because it is a bit similar kind of a cap (ie. you slide the marker/knife inside it). However, to me the cap of a marker is always _korkki_.

The "sports cap" I'd say is _juomapullonkorkki_.


----------



## hui

> The "sports cap" I'd say is _juomapullonkorkki_.


Do you regard _juomapullo_ mainly as a bottle with a sports cap?

To me, _juomapullo_ is not that, nor a bottle for some beverage. It is a bottle from which you drink. Like _juomalasi_ is not a glass for some beverage, it is a glass from which you drink. Similarly, _juomakorkki_ is a cork from (through) which you drink.

In these cases_, juoma_ is not a substantive but the 3rd principle of _juoda_. It refers to drinking, not the drink. No?


----------



## kirahvi

hui said:


> Do you regard _juomapullo_ mainly as a bottle with a sports cap?
> 
> To me, _juomapullo_ is not that, nor a bottle for some beverage. It is a bottle from which you drink. Like _juomalasi_ is not a glass for some beverage, it is a glass from which you drink. Similarly, _juomakorkki_ is a cork from (through) which you drink.
> 
> In these cases_, juoma_ is not a substantive but the 3rd principle of _juoda_. It refers to drinking, not the drink. No?



Interesting. 

For me _juomapullo_ is strictly the sporty kind. For all other drinking bottles I use some other, to me, more depicting term, such as _mehupullo_, _vesipullo_ or _limsapullo_. 

I don't think, I'd understand what a _juomakorkki_ is, were someone to use the word. Except after this discussion. 

All this said, I bought a bottle of water at R-kioski yesterday. I wanted to get still water, instead of sparkling, and I asked if they have it. The answer was that the bottles with _"sporttikorkki"_ are still water.

And I don't know much more about the Finnish grammar than what you're taught in high school, and it's been a good while since I've taken the classes, so I can't really answer any highly grammatical or technical questions.


----------

